# anthony joshua v andy ruiz



## kickboxingtalk (Jun 2, 2019)

Did anyone watch the fight? Just read the news - Wow!

Best Regards
Jay


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 2, 2019)

Yep watched the fight, thought he had hurt Ruiz and went for it, and got caught, and never really recovered. Now we will see if AJ really is a great fighter. He will get some stick from the Wilder camp, and the boxing press. This type of fight happens often, Tyson v Douglas,  Lewis v mccall, and Tyson and Lewis went on to do o.k, so I guess we will find out, is AJ a Nassem Hammed,  and going to hide with his tail between his legs, or will he regain his titles in a rematch, then go on and do something special who knows.


----------



## kickboxingtalk (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi,

And I think they just announced a re-match already!

Jay


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2019)

Imo he gassed and he quit, after the last knockdown he was up and fine and the ref was about to let it carry on but he turned his back and walks to his comer so he stopped it


----------



## Martial D (Jun 4, 2019)

The dude was over hyped, and has been ducking the lineal champ as well as Wilder.

Only one fight to make at hw now. Need that rematch.


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2019)

I think a rematch was written into the contract. 

Teddy Atlas, after the fight, quoted Marvin Hagler, "It's hard to get up at 5 a.m and do roadwork when you're wearing silk pajamas." I found that both amusing and telling.

I also hear that Joshua had been accidentally knocked out in a sparring match a couple of weeks prior to the fight by  by a sparring partner. Joshua's father supposedly tried to talk Joshua into postponing the fight - which would be the smart thing to do for several reasons - but Joshua refused.

Ruiz was an 11 to 1 underdog. But speaking of numbers, Ruiz was 105 and 5 as an amateur. And that was in Mexico, where the fight game is no joke.

Floyd Mayweather  offered Joshua a deal he should have taken a couple years ago. He told him to come to Mayweather's gym and Floyd would help him with his porous defense. Told him he'd show him how to stay on top of the division for years to come. You gotta be pretty stupid to turn down an offer like that.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> I think a rematch was written into the contract.
> 
> Teddy Atlas, after the fight, quoted Marvin Hagler, "It's hard to get up at 5 a.m and do roadwork when you're wearing silk pajamas." I found that both amusing and telling.
> 
> ...


I actually was referring to Wilder vs Fury.


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 4, 2019)

Martial D said:


> The dude was over hyped, and has been ducking the lineal champ as well as Wilder.
> 
> Only one fight to make at hw now. Need that rematch.



I think you will find, that although Joshua and Wilder are the fighters, their careers are governed by contracts with promoters, and sports tv companies, all who want profit, Wilder and Joshua have different promoters and pay per view sports channels, all who want the lions share of the revenues, and have a say on which fights happen on exclusive networks, hbo going 50% with fox, not going to happen, politics and revenues make fights, unless the federations/asociations dictate who will fight. Which is another reason the MMA scene is booming.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 4, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> hbo going 50%



HBO got out of the sport of boxing.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 4, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> I think you will find, that although Joshua and Wilder are the fighters, their careers are governed by contracts with promoters, and sports tv companies, all who want profit, Wilder and Joshua have different promoters and pay per view sports channels, all who want the lions share of the revenues, and have a say on which fights happen on exclusive networks, hbo going 50% with fox, not going to happen, politics and revenues make fights, unless the federations/asociations dictate who will fight. Which is another reason the MMA scene is booming.


I remember when something quite similar to this was said to Tyson Fury at a press conference, regarding Joshua's ducking.

He responded with 'if two men want to fight each other, they will make it happen' Then he fought Wilder, overcoming all those same hurdles you mentioned. Why? Because Wilder wanted the fight.

Joshua doesn't want to fight anyone good. He just got out boxed,floored and exposed by a man built like the pilsbury dough boy.


----------

